# New C-40HP



## oneslowmofo (Feb 29, 2004)

Hi everyone. New to this board but I wanted to ask a question and log some things that I've noticed. First I'm coming from a Moots Vamoots. It was a fantastic bike and if the C40 doesn't work out, I'll be purchasing another. I got a great deal on a 2003 C40HP in NL4 color. I posted a question in one of the other threads about sizing. I came from a 56 Moots and purchased a C40 56cm. 

I went out on my first ride yesterday morning and one of the most notable things was how long the bike felt. The Moots had a 56.3 TT (110 stem) and the C40 has a 55 TT (120). Mathmatically, I would think the two would feel similar. However, the Colnago feels substantially longer and a bit taller in the headtube.

So... to my question - I've always heard that you should run a longer stem. Id I go with a 110 stem, is that going to negatively affect the "Colnago" ride? Don't get me wrong, the ride was unbelievable - smooth and responsive.

C-50 is great at the analytics of the hows and whys. I appreciate all of your insight.

Ron


----------



## C50 (Feb 8, 2004)

*I hated geometry in school...*

...and yet I have to deal with it all the time in cycling !!!!<gr>

The overal geometry, including frame angles, etc. all must be considered to determine size and fit.

The best way to do it is to get your torso positiioned, i.e. set your body's relationship to the bottom brancket. This determines your pedalling position. From thene, you put the bars where they need to be, hopefully they fit within the geometry of the frame !!!

Colnago's seem to respond best when fitted with 120 to 130 stems in your size, but a 110 shouldn't be bad at all.

If in doubt, see a good fitter -- it's amazing the difference it makes.


----------



## oneslowmofo (Feb 29, 2004)

Thanks C50. I'm going to try the 120 with about 2cm of spacers and the 110 with 0-1cm of spacers. Just trying to crack the code! Either way the bike is phenomonal.


----------

